# Best chew toy for dogs that don't like toys?



## Emmylu91 (Aug 14, 2013)

About 4 weeks ago I adopted two pugs. One of them is kind of prone to anxiety and the previous owner was using rawhides to calm him and keep him busy but he's overweight and I've read about how bad rawhides are. I actually thought he had bad fleas because he'll spin in circles kind of growling/whining so I thought he was itchy but the vet says he doesn't have fleas...when he does this he'll grab a sheet or a pillow or even a sock and hold it in his mouth so I really expected him to take to chew toys but he has no interest in the balls, squeaky toys, knot "tug of war" toy, or plush toys I've purchased him. He is highly motivated by food and treats but as I mentioned, he's overweight so I'd like to find a toy that worked instead. 

I've read a lot about kong toys and nylabone and have kind of been considering those but does anyone have experience with non-toy loving dogs taking to either of those? If you recommend either brand, I'd also love recommendations for specific products as well, esp with nylabone as they have such a range of "harnesses" and flavors, etc for their non-edible products.


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

My dog doesn't play with a kong unless it's filled with peanut butter. Some dogs like the nylabone, you can get flavored ones too. I would probably suggest a soft to medium one.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

When using a kong, you can always use part of your pups meal to fill it. You just have to measure out how much (including any treats or extras) your pup is supposed to have in a day, split that amount into "kong filling" and "bowl food" or just feed his entire meal out of the kong. Using part/all of his meal in the kong, will encourage him to chew/play with it. This can kill two birds with one stone, since having to work for his food will not only give him something to focus on chewing but it might also help him to "calm down", unless he's like my oldest pup who likes flinging his kong to knock bits loose instead of chewing at it. 
As for a toy, if you don't mind him grabbing up blankets, you could try buying one of those baby blankets that have a stuffed animal head on it for him to use or even those play mats that have rattles/crinkles in them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have found that dogs that aren't interested in toys aren't really going to be excited about really any toy unless you are playing with it too. My lab loves his kong and will play for hours if I throw it for him. But if I am just leaving it with him he isn't likely to play with is unless I put peanut butter or some kind of treat in there for him. I have never personally used the nylabones for my dogs but I have recommended them a lot for customers. They are supposed to be a little safer in the statement they have that if any pieces of the nylabone comes off its not supposed to be any bigger than a grain of rice to prevent any blockages. The nylabone does come in a few different flavors as well I believe so that may entice your dog to play with it more.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Bully sticks might work. They are kind of like rawhide but safer. Both of my dogs love them. They also like duck or chicken feet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I like Celt's idea where you would be feeding him his meals via Kong toy. You say he is overweight and not interested in toys. If he is food motivated then he'll have to work for every little piece he gets. They DO tend to figure them out so you could buy a couple different kinds. I have the one that is a ball with sharp edges (don't know the name of it) that is made out of the typical tough Kong rubber and they have to roll it around just right in order to get a treat to fall out. Having the sharp edges rather than just being round like a regular ball made them work harder at rolling it. We don't use it nearly as often since we switched to raw but it was GREAT when we did. It forced them to move around rather than just lay down and lick/chew on it. 

Note that, when I say sharp edges, the WHOLE thing is made out of rubber. No dangerous edges that would hurt the dog.

ETA: Here's the link for the one I have somewhere that my dogs love so much

http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/rubber-toys/dental-rubber-toys/stuff-a-ball/


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a Kong Wobbler (think those punch clowns that keep standing back up.) Seamus loves it, Teaghan couldn't care less about it. It's funny, Teaghan loves playing with toys, Seamus not so much. 
Amazon.com: KONG Wobbler Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Bully sticks might work. They are kind of like rawhide but safer. Both of my dogs love them. They also like duck or chicken feet.


I like bully sticks too, but I think they're pretty high in calories, so I'd limit their use to once or twice a week, since you're trying to get the dog to lose weight.

To limit calories in a Kong, I smear p-nut butter just around the inside surface of a Kong, rather than filling it, then I freeze it. It takes the dog longer to lick out the peanut butter when frozen, and it doesn't provide an excessive amount of calories.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> I like bully sticks too, but I think they're pretty high in calories, so I'd limit their use to once or twice a week, since you're trying to get the dog to lose weight.
> 
> To limit calories in a Kong, I smear p-nut butter just around the inside surface of a Kong, rather than filling it, then I freeze it. It takes the dog longer to lick out the peanut butter when frozen, and it doesn't provide an excessive amount of calories.


I agree. I always freeze the kong for my lab when I put the peanut butter in there.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> I agree. I always freeze the kong for my lab when I put the peanut butter in there.


Something else that many dogs enjoy: give them an empty peanut butter jar (plastic, of course) to lick out when you can't get any more out with a knife. The bigger the dog, the bigger the jar they can handle. With my late boxer, I'd just throw it out in the yard, and it'd keep him occupied for around 20 minutes. You can give it to the dog in its crate, as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

center cut beef femur bone. have the bone split and scoop out the marrow.
elk antlers, deer antlers, hoove. try a few things. your dogs will let you know
what they like.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

As we know that Chewing is very important for your dogs oral and mental health. It keeps his teeth clean, his body exercised and his mind occupied. Having your dog chew on a toy is also important to prevent behavior problems and chewing on inappropriate objects. I think Bully Sticks are best for this.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

if you drink water or soda from plastic bottles. after done throw the cap away, rinse them out, tear off the label and toss in a dab of peanut butter


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Something else that many dogs enjoy: give them an empty peanut butter jar (plastic, of course) to lick out when you can't get any more out with a knife. The bigger the dog, the bigger the jar they can handle. With my late boxer, I'd just throw it out in the yard, and it'd keep him occupied for around 20 minutes. You can give it to the dog in its crate, as well.


Oh wow, that's a great idea! I've never thought of that! I always hated wasting that peaunut butter left at the bottom!


----------

